# Recommendations for toughest waders around?



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi,
not really tackle i know, but aquatic related gear. Basically for work i'm after some new waders, as we seem to chew through them fairly quickly. Can anyone recommend any particularly tough wearing brands? We've had Snowbee (rip resistant, but heaps of pin holes), Shakespeare neoprenes (too hot to wear, and have ripped a bit) and Hornes (probably the best and easiest to repair but rips really rip!). They get the biggest work out wading through rivers and streams where submerged branches and sticks tend to be on the bite.

Any suggestions much appreciated!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Mushi said:


> Hornes (probably the best and easiest to repair but rips really rip!). They get the biggest work out wading through rivers and streams where submerged branches and sticks tend to be on the bite.


Dave I have used Hornes for years in winter but beach fishing doesn't knock them around at all, but could you knock up some chaps from light canvas [or weed mat] to protect the legs, as cowboys do when riding in timbered country.

We have a plastic lined fishpond which was forever being ripped by the claws of water dragons climbing out, and subsequent leaks...so I lined the pond with shade cloth over the plastic and it cured the problem


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 17, 2008)

try fly n dry. Most of the fly fisherman down here in tassie are using them and they seem to be getting pretty reviews...
http://www.ontas.com.au/anchor/index.htm


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Gday mate,

I know you said the neoprenes you have tried were a bit hot, were they full length? Maybe some thigh or hipster ones would do the job?

The reason I ask is Anchor Wetsuits here in tas make the Fly N Dry waders and they have a range with this "Olive mesh" outer layer and I can vouch for its toughness, Ive got the full length gumboot style ones and they have seen alot of shorebashing around the derwent...lakes...rivers and they are tough as.

They will custom make them to your needs, with extra protection/padding for aquaculture, so might be worth looking into.

Ive got nothing to do with them other than they are a small Tasmanian business who when I brought mine a few years ago were good to deal with, very freindly. They make them to fit, leg lenght, boot size, body ect.. Im sure you could send them the details if you cant convince your work a trip to Tassie is nessasary 8) :lol: :lol:

Heres a link... http://www.anchorwetsuits.com.au/flyndr ... index.html

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

love yer avatar too Baldy. Wilfred was an absolute hoot, even bought the DVD. :lol:

I got the Hornes and they've got more patches than a really patchy thing. I'd keep patching them till they can stand up by themselves. What do you do for work that makes such demands on a pair of waders mushi?


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas feelas. I'll have a look into those links. I think the extra hard wearing material / dodge's river chaps might be worth a go. Baldy, yeah we basically need full length (as in long john style, up to chest) because especially for electrofishing you don't want to come in contact with the water  ! Neoprenes are vnice to wear, but just too hot unfortunately. Varp, i'm in the game of aquatic ecology. Mainly do freshwater fish and bug surveys, but a bit of estuarine and marine work too (not enough though :wink: ). When you've got submerged sticks, branches, barbed wire, etc, you can put holes through waders pretty easily. We carry spares, but get a few pairs with holes and it can be game over for the survey for that day - can't really afford that. Electrofishing and leaking waders ain't the best match either


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

You know Matty O'Brian Mushi?


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

nah varp, where's he at?

by the way just to rond this off, we ended up getting some Snowbee 420D nylon/pvc waders. yet to try them. Avoid blackberries and i think they'll be fine. They have a little re-inforcment around the knees and a pimp bag at the front front.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Oops...It's Matthew O'Brien not Brian. He was a good mate of my step daughters ex boyfriend that I worked with for a bit and he's just written a thesis for his B.Sc. (Honours) at Melbourne Uni on using macroinvertebrates as a biological indicator of the health of the Mighty Yarra and how anthropogenic changes directly impact on aquatic communities..... :shock:

Very funny bloke and in a similar field as your good self it seems. 8) 8) 8)

Hope the Snowbees do it for you too!!!


----------

